# Found a baby Great Kiskadee...



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, right now I have him in my old cage that I used to have for my bugdies. I'll move him as soon as my father removes the stuff that is in the cage that I use for rescue birds. His body is almost fully feathered but it's still too small and his wings haven't got all their feathers.
Well, I rescued this little guy from a park. Yesterday I went to the park with my boyfriend and saw two little babies and their parents. There were also four chimangos (some birds from the falcon family, if you don't know them), so I said that I'd leave them there and if the next day I found just one, I'd take it.
So, today I found this little guy very cold, next to a dead dove. No signs of the brother. I got him home and I am providing him heat. He seems fine now, he has just made their typical sound. I am afraid he'll gt pretty nervous in any moment, though xD.
I know these little guys are omnivore, so what should I give him? Preferably something that doesn't have to be bought or my mom will kill me xD. I have some soy drink that is pretty nutritive, and doesn't contain lactose. But from what I've heard it's a bit acid (like coke). Would that mixed with something work? And what could I mix it with? If not, what could I feed him.

Also, I'm going away on a trip from Friday to Monday. What should I do?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The best would be to turn him over to a wildlife rehab. Where are you located?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Mar del Plata, Argentina xD.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you may try to call the Mar del Plata Aquarium and Foundation, they may know of a wildlife rehab person to take the bird.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is the only referal I have in Argentina. Call this clinic and ask them for a referal in your area. 

Dr Hector Funes
J. V. Gonzalez 5359
Capital Federal
Argentina

Tel. 4504-2566


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm traveling to Capital, actually, I could take it there. Do you think the bird would survive the trip? It's about 6 hours by car.
I know a vet that specializes in birds I think, I could ask him too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pawbla said:


> I'm traveling to Capital, actually, I could take it there. Do you think the bird would survive the trip? It's about 6 hours by car.
> I know a vet that specializes in birds I think, I could ask him too.


Sure it would as long as you have been feeding the bird in the meantime.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

The guy died ):
I was going to take him with me on the trip, and then phone this guy you told me. But when we were leaving, my grandma showed up. I didn't know she was coming! So I couldn't take the little guy with me, because of lack of space (6 people in a car). So I had to emergency-call some friends, and one of them, who had some experience with birds, said she'd take him. It was only four days.
On the second day, she called me and she told me he looked a bit down, like ill. He wasn't really active (even though he never was). He still ate fine, so I didn't worry much. I had seen him a bit down, but I just did as normal and tried to keep up with feeding and water. I told her to keep him hydrated and check feces, again. The next day she called me saying he was much worse, that he didn't seem like lifting his body much. I checked on another forum and one person replied that I should try with amoxicilin diluted in water. I told my friend so, and to keep with small doses.
When we were coming back, she called me again and told me the bird had died. That he started flapping his wings quite a lot, but that he seemed like out of energy. I had left her a high protein food, no lactose, no anything bad. I checked.
She was feeding him hourly, like I did, so I don't think it was lack of food either. I don't know if she did wake up every hour at night though .
What could have killed him so fast? A week's time? Unless it was an illness that was there before


----------

